#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  NIT lowers passing marks for B.Tech courses

## faadoo.abhinav

In a controversial move, National institute of Technology (NIT),  Calicut has proposed to relax the pass mark for B.Tech courses  by  introducing a new P grade or pass grade requiring only 20 per cent marks  as against the 35 to 40 per cent currently insisted on, depending on  the stream and subject.  


Approved by the NITs board of academics, the proposal is now  awaiting  the approval of its senate. But, it has kicked off a row as it  has come at a time when Kerala High Court has found reason to be  concerned with the quality of higher education offered  in the state and  directed the state to close down self-financing engineering colleges  with a pass percentage of less than 40. 


All India Federation of NIT Teachers has opposed the move, worried it  could trigger a fall in standards. P grades are accepted in mature  institutions like the IIT, Chennai. But here at the NIT, we are  not  ready for it yet, said a member.

Source: Deccan Chronicle





  Similar Threads: IIIT Delhi open admission for M. Tech Courses 2014 VIT Notifies Admission 2014 to M.Tech and MCA Courses IIT BHU-Varanasi b tech courses offered What is the scope for the 5 years integrated M,tech courses? M.Tech courses details in IITs!!

----------

